# Help! 95 k1500 won't stay running



## cobstopper (Jan 28, 2005)

I have a 95 chevy k1500 with 350 tbi. It will start up every time but only run for 10-15 seconds then it will just die completely... crank it over and fires right up. while searching for problem noticed water pump weeping out hole. I replaced pump and took a wild guess and replaced fuel filter. still same problem. Any help/ideas would be great. thanx.


----------



## lawnmedic (Jan 9, 2004)

I'd start by having the computer read,,,best 150.00 I spent was on the reader, find a friend with one... 
I would guess a fuel system problem, but need more input..


----------



## cobstopper (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm taking it in tomorrow to have it checked out. too frustrared to try and figure it out myself. plus i'm out of time.


----------



## cobstopper (Jan 28, 2005)

code 34 map sensor low voltage... tracked wiring back to pcm. replaced the pcm and all seems well. hope this does the trick or maybe helps someone else out with same problems. man I hate electrical problems.


----------



## bnc services 2 (Nov 17, 2004)

how many miles on the truck? ck low voltage sgn. to fuel pump relay....


----------



## cobstopper (Jan 28, 2005)

172,000 miles. yes I am worried about the fuel pump. 90,000 of those miles are from me. It's only a matter of time.


----------



## bnc services 2 (Nov 17, 2004)

see if you can ck fuel pressure it sould be around 8-12 psi. ck at the filter not TBI IT WILL GIVE A FALSE READING if it is ok try pressure regulator mounted in the TBI unit jegs has them for 65.00 and they are ajustable. you might be able to rebuild yours let me know what the psi is at


----------



## bnc services 2 (Nov 17, 2004)

you might want to ck the ground wires from the battery to the fender make sure they are good and tight. i had the same problem today on a 94 chevy when i changed the fender at work...... hope that helps


----------

